# Kleine Hausaufgabe Java



## Karakann (21. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute
ich habe eine kleine Hausaufgabe bekommen.. das problem ist ich habe keine ahnung von informatik und muss es drauf haben.. würde mir bitte jemand bei dieser hausaufgabe helfen? würde natürlich was zahlen wenn die person es möchte

ich möchte gerne wissen wie man diese aufgaben rechnet.. 

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen



lg


----------



## strußi (21. Mai 2015)

1E1f steht für für 1*10

probier das doch einfach in einem programm aus und schau was rauskommt.


----------



## Robinson97 (22. Mai 2015)

Hast du schon mal was von Datentypen gehört ?(int, double, char...), wenn nicht dann schau mal hier vorbei:


----------



## strußi (22. Mai 2015)

wie man rechnet ist eigenlich klar

ich schenk mir die java-tags
public class Aufgabe{
public void calc(){
rueckgabetyp =aufgabe1;
System.out.println( rueckgabetyp);
...
}

public static void main( String[] egon){
Aufgaben a =new Aufgaben();
a.calc();
}
}
fertig


----------



## Robinson97 (22. Mai 2015)

strußi hat gesagt.:


> wie man rechnet ist eigenlich klar



Ich glaube er hat gar keine Ahnung von Java weil er meinte:


> habe keine ahnung von informatik



Es wäre also erstmal besser für ihn sich mit Datentypen auseinander zu setzen.

[tipp]Nummer 3 wäre z.B Boolean, weil es entweder true oder false ist. Das erkennst du an den == Operator[/tipp]


----------



## strußi (22. Mai 2015)

das letzte wäre int, wenn ich mich nicht täusche


----------

